# I am in love with these stilettos because...



## Rockette13 (Dec 21, 2009)

...the heel looks like a tube of lipstick!







Found them here.

I have no idea if that was intentional or not, but I'm getting a pair regardless. Lol. <3


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

Hahaha That is pretty cool! They're cute. If only i were used to walking in stilettos..


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 21, 2009)

It was definitely intentional.
It's not too hard to walk in them if you break them in first.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 21, 2009)

Hahaha, that is an interesting pair of shoes! I would totally not be able to walk int those!


----------



## Megnolia (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh~
I can just imagine someone being like "Hey, looks like you dropped your lipsti-- wait a second.."


----------



## makeupNdesign (Dec 21, 2009)

Super cute! I'd last about an hour in them but it'd be worth the pain, lol.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Dec 26, 2009)

*gasps* I WANT.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 11, 2010)

wow lipstick shoes... i love them..


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll be the unpopular one here... i don't like them


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_I'll be the unpopular one here... i don't like them_

 
Me neither...shape of the heel just looks weird :s


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 23, 2010)

Those are fierce.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, the shape of that heel would kill me! But, I do like the rest of the bootie... super cute.


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

LOVE! I so wish I could wear stilettos. I'm super tall, though, and too klutzy. sniff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm always so envious when I see girls walking around in these monster heels and I wish I could pull it off too!


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Veela* 

 
_LOVE! I so wish I could wear stilettos. I'm super tall, though, and too klutzy. sniff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm always so envious when I see girls walking around in these monster heels and I wish I could pull it off too!_

 
Being tall doesn't mean you can't wear them! I think tall women in high heels look super sexy...very statuesque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm only 5' so kind of NEED heels lol


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Being tall doesn't mean you can't wear them! I think tall women in high heels look super sexy...very statuesque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm only 5' so kind of NEED heels lol_

 
Only if you CAN walk in them! I would fall right on my face.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I did try on a pair of super cute heels the other day and I wanted to get them, but then I looked over at my 2 yr old and imagined walking around in them and having to carry her. I might just get a pair for special (kid-free) occasions, though. And if I fall on my face, I'll let you know! LOL


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

That heel is awesome!


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Veela* 

 
_Only if you CAN walk in them! I would fall right on my face.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, I did try on a pair of super cute heels the other day and I wanted to get them, but then I looked over at my 2 yr old and imagined walking around in them and having to carry her. I might just get a pair for special (kid-free) occasions, though. And if I fall on my face, I'll let you know! LOL_

 





Well it's all about practice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wear them around the house until you no longer fall on your face lol


----------

